
Blinkx to IPO - danielha
http://blogs.business2.com/business2blog/2007/04/blinkx_to_ipo.html
======
dpapathanasiou
The reception this gets from the market will be an interesting indicator for
all you bubble watchers out there (ok, so it's the LSE, but it should still
tell us something).

Blinkx looks like it has revenues, though, so even if the market reception is
positive, it doesn't mean you can slap a "Web 2.0" label on something and IPO
it (yet).

